# [V] Alpenfön Brocken 2 mit Sockel 1150 (und alle kompatiblen Sockeln)



## sandman2003 (21. März 2015)

*[V] Alpenfön Brocken 2 mit Sockel 1150 (und alle kompatiblen Sockeln)*

Hallo Leute,

biete hier meinen Brocken 2 an, da er zu groß für mein Gehäuse ist.

Dachte so an 15 €, er liegt hier nur rum, war ein paar Monate eingebaut, ist gereinigt. Versand 3,90 €

Gruß


----------

